# Worried Well



## maclou (Aug 26, 2009)

What is the best ICD-9 code to use when the mom brings the infant to the clinic because she is worried, however, the doc has determined that the child is fine?  Is the worried-well code always the best choice?  Don't want to code symptoms that are not there, right?


----------



## kbarron (Aug 26, 2009)

What were the symptoms that the mom stated she had? What does the soap note say?


----------



## maclou (Aug 26, 2009)

Mom believed the child to be constipated.  However, the provider did not find that to be true upon exam.  So, the symptom (as perceived by the mom) was not an actual symptom.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Aug 26, 2009)

V65.5 is the dx for feared complaint. Most payors will give you a hard time with this code but if you give notes they may pay.


----------



## kbarron (Aug 26, 2009)

AHHH but the Chief Complaint from mom was constipation...


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 28, 2009)

*Chief complaint vs diagnosis*

Ahh ... but the chief complaint (the problem in the patient's own words) is not the same as the diagnosis (the issue identified by the physician).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

